# Resident Evil Racoon City + lag fix



## D007 (May 22, 2012)

I couldn't play the game, lag was horrible. Made a shortcut for the main launcher and put it on the desktop, fixed it for me.
So I made a post on Capcom and Steam.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2713110

I played it a little now, it Has potential I think. It looks nice and runs well, even with 4xSAA.
4 players  co-op may be a bit much. I'd prefer 2, so you have to rely on eachother more.
Voice chat is done well and sounds great.
I barely got into it but I will again soon.

REVISED: The game is lacking in to much for me to even remotely consider it a RE title.
It is a point and click fps with as basic of a storyline as you can imagine.
Basically there is no story..
I feel let down by this game..
It was fun for a couple days when I thought it would amount to something..
Then it just abruptly ends. I kept hoping for more, it just never happened..


----------

